# Boosting router signal? Netgear WGR614v7



## rfahey (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello,
Is is possible to boost the signal on the above wireless router? It is a basic home user device. Works well but the signal is weak in the furthest bedroom upstairs, at about 10m away. Short of buying a long cable and dragging it up stairs, can I improve the signal?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The bad news is that router doesn't have a removable antenna, so it's more difficult. You could use a USB adapter with an external antenna to increase the range of the remote computer.


If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter paired with this Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna, that combo should do the trick.


----------



## pmuskoff (Sep 27, 2010)

You can update the firmware to tomato (hacked) Check this article out...

[url]http://lifehacker.com/344765/turn-your-60-router-into-a-user+friendly-super+router-with-tomato[/URL]

Thanks, Paul 

*Mod edit: Remove advertising link.*


----------



## rfahey (Apr 12, 2005)

On further investigation it looks like my router does not support Tomato which is a pity. We are going to look into buying a booster device, thanks for the help


----------

